# Detailer(s) required in Suffolk or South Cambridgeshire



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi guys, I am looking for any decent recommendations for a / any professional detailers in the Newmarket (Suffolk) and surrounding areas please. I will happily travel around / up to 30 to 40 miles or so for the right company as long as they come well recommended.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

https://fiskeautomotive.com/

Simon is based Bedford way but may travel out to you, I'm sure. He's very good and has done several detailing jobs on my GTR. Reasonably priced as well!


----------

